# hobdayed horse



## moodiestmare (10 October 2008)

Just seen an advert for a horse that says 'hobdayed, hence price.'

Could someone tell me what this means please.

Thanks!


----------



## cornwallexracers (10 October 2008)

It's a wind operation, bascially just cuts away paralysed muscle in the larynx to help them breathe better. 

My lad had a tie back when he was racing, hasn't had any adverse effects because of it, except he has a very deep neigh!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (10 October 2008)

Went on google and found this info


Hobdaying is also known as a tie back operation. It is used when a horse has a condition called laryngeal paralysis in which one side of the larynx is paralysed so doesn't open and close to let air in. This means the horse will get tired a lot more quickly as they can't get as much oxygen as they need in fast work. A horse with the condition is commonly known as a roarer or whistler as they make a noise during fast work (sounds like they're wheezing).

The operation involves a tube at first but this is removed once the wound has drained and healed, the hole in the throat then closes up. The procedure ties back the paralysed bit of the larynx so opens the airway more.


----------



## Small65 (10 October 2008)

My friends eventer had this done about 18mths ago! He is fine, going strong and moved to Novice. Operation is as per Ellies_mum2!


----------

